# My UltraFire RL-2088 has landed !



## TAIGERSX (Jul 11, 2009)

So after nearly 2 weeks of uneasy waiting, the beast has finally arrived !

*Manufacturer specs:*


Emittor: Osram 15w
Manufacturer over-rated lumens: 1300 lumens  
Reflector: smooth aluminium
Finish: type 3 HA aluminium
Battery : 3*18650 ( side by side)
Lense: glass
Circuit: buck circuit
Switch type: clicky switch
Modes: High/Low/Strobe
Water-proofness: yes
*This is how it came with: *
The light came with no instructions, no warranty card except the contact information of the seller from HK. 








*The hexcore* :thumbsup:
The hexcore is a nice feature.







*Stainless steel bezel ?*








*Battery tray. Gold plated everywhere*.
The battery tray is very well constructed. 












*Metal Switch*

For some reasons, this metal switch has a slow tactile response. When you press it down, it takes a half second for the switch to come back up. Then the light comes after. In other words, it has no momentary-on feature.







*Tailcap*







*Driver*







*Body tube*
One word: beautiful. Type 3 HA is a plus. The threads are very beefy and well machined. 

*



*


*Glass lense with glow-in-the-dark O-ring*
This is just the regular glass lense. 







*Size reference in hand*
This is definitely a big light.







*Outdoor beamshot (Distance: 126m or 413 ft)*
I didn't have enough time to take better beamshots as after a few sample shots, the cop came and said the park is closed ( and she ran an ID check on me too :huh. So sorry for the bad quality. The target is the white bench.











*M2XC4 (coolwhite) vs. Ultrafire *







*M2C4 (P7) vs. Ultrafire* 







*ULTRAFIRE 1300l( 7*SSC U2) VS. RL-2088 VS. M2XC4*







*Ultrafire RL-2088 vs. WE-Pilot Whale*








*Runtime Graph* ( source:http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&langpair=ja%7Cen&u=http://www.bam-boo.cc/diynikki---2009nen-6tsuki/rantaimuultrafirerl-2088) 






*Initial impressions*: The light is bigger than I thought. The light came with holster and lanyard and that is it. However, this light really impressed me with the quality in term of fit and finish except the minor tail switch issue as described above. The threads are very beefy and well machined. However, the threads are not very well lubed so I lubed them right away. The battery tray fits snugly inside the body tube without any rattling regardless any direction I shake it . This light in fact delivers more punching power out the front comparing to my ex-Solarforce L950m (with 650 lumens OTF). This effect is caused by two elements: more intense hot spot and brighter spill. 

*Outdoor impressions*: Man, this light has an incredible output. It has a huge bright hotspot and very bright spill too.Comparing to my ex-Solarforce L950m spill this light spill is noticably brighter. The throw is also very impressive because of its smooth reflector. Does it throw like Jetbeam raptor ? the answer is NO. However, the total amount of light it pushes out is insane. After being on for around 5 minutes (and the cop came) the head of the light got really warm, which indicates good heat sinking and being hard driven ? ( I hope).Overall, I'm totally happy with this light and I think it would save me lots of money for a long time until a brighter light comes out.


----------



## csshih (Jul 11, 2009)

interesting!

I didn't know the osram Ostar came in a Matte lens.. I wonder how that came to happen?

oops.. EDIT: it seems they sell ostars like that.. wonder how much that affects the beam?


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 11, 2009)

csshih said:


> interesting!
> 
> it seems they sell ostars like that.. wonder how much that affects the beam?


 
Whatever dome they used, this monster is still extremely bright :naughty:.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 11, 2009)

TAIGERSX said:


> this monster is still extremely bright :naughty:.


 
Prove it to us with beamshots


----------



## csshih (Jul 11, 2009)

bit of poking around on digikey..

seems there's a filter over the dome that is possibly removeable?





oh.. and about that switch.. it sounds like it needs a stronger spring or something..

try opening up the tailcap?


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea the texture on my dome looks exactly like that in the pic. Changing the spring ? Hmm, I think I would skip that step .


----------



## MrGman (Jul 11, 2009)

csshih said:


> interesting!
> 
> I didn't know the osram Ostar came in a Matte lens.. I wonder how that came to happen?
> 
> oops.. EDIT: it seems they sell ostars like that.. wonder how much that affects the beam?


 
I wouldn't call it matte I would call it a "frosted" lens. Makes sense so you don't see shadows between the dice projected out the front. Better to frost the little lens then make the reflector deep orange peel. Can't wait to see some really good outdoor beamshots at various distances. G.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 11, 2009)

So wheres the beamshots.........


----------



## Tora (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats...I shall be waiting for the beam shots. 

You wouldn't have a Legion ll to match it up against....would you?...Probably not...wishfull thinking...:tinfoil:

I love mine...I know you shall too.:wave:


----------



## jahxman (Jul 11, 2009)

I opened my switch up and took a few shots - sorry about the quality, I'm not a photographer:




And the other side of these parts:




The spring is soldered on; it looks beefy but is actually quite soft. The metal button has an o-ring around its outer edge, and I think part of why it doesn't spring back instantly is the air seal around this. To be fair, mine seems to have a pretty good action; the light doesn't activate until the button travels back, but that seems to happen in less than a quarter second for me.

And here is the emitter taken out, best macro I could do with an iphone:


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm wondering how would Luminus SST-50 focus in this reflector. It's a little bit smaller (5 mm^2, Ostar has 6,72 mm^2) and much more efficient (and of course has 6x lower Vf).


----------



## mmbeller191 (Jul 11, 2009)

Gman, Someone else posted you had put the RL-2088 in your integrating sphere but I don't see it in your chart. Care to share the results? By the way thanks for the chart, you've done us all a service.


----------



## MrGman (Jul 12, 2009)

mmbeller191 said:


> Gman, Someone else posted you had put the RL-2088 in your integrating sphere but I don't see it in your chart. Care to share the results? By the way thanks for the chart, you've done us all a service.


 

I never tested this light. I tested another one that had an Osram 6 dice chip in it that made a little over 600 lumens. Its posted on page 3 or 4 of my thread where I said I went to a party and tested various lights. With this battery configuration it certainly has the ability to go well over 800 lumens but there is only one way to know for sure. G.


----------



## sims2k (Jul 12, 2009)

All I can say is...wow...wow...want one too...thanks for the review.


----------



## learnyee (Jul 13, 2009)

hi Taigersx, any idea on the comparitive brigtness of Mid and Low output compare to EagleTec M2 (or any light that within his class)?


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 13, 2009)

learnyee said:


> hi Taigersx, any idea on the comparitive brigtness of Mid and Low output compare to EagleTec M2 (or any light that within his class)?


 
On High, the Ultrafire does not throw as far as my ex-M2XC4 (cool white). However, it covers a wider area with brighter spill .Put it this way, at the building 80m away the M2XC4 lighted up only half of the building but the Ultrafire lighted up the whole building. I rarely pay attention to Low or Mid so I couldn't recall.


----------



## zgundam (Jul 13, 2009)

damn it, just picked up the UltraFire WF-1300L just a couple of weeks back >.>

looks smaller and easier to hold... would you be able to post a indoor beam shot in a corridor against a wall? Just want to compare against my 1300L.. thanks


----------



## Haz (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the review


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice review and impressive light!


----------



## LightJaguar (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice thats an impressive looking light. I must say Ultrafire has improved some of their products greatly. I recently picked up an Ultrafire Recoil 008 and the quality is great.
With that being said I must that for some reason my R2 flashlights are starting to look dim in comparison to the newer crop of hand cannons.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 14, 2009)

The M2X4 seems like it is the brightest of the 3. The M2X4 appears to have way more light in the spill. 


This is one of the most awesome reviews to date..Thank you.:twothumbs


----------



## Den222 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello
has anyone compared this RL-2088 to the elektrolumens EDC P7 ???

Or is there no compairson at all??


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 15, 2009)

Den222 said:


> Hello
> has anyone compared this RL-2088 to the elektrolumens EDC P7 ???
> 
> Or is there no compairson at all??


 
They are completely different. The EDC P7 is a 6P size light running on a single cell. It likely will make 350~400 lumens, where this Ultrafire RL-2088 can potentially make over 700 lumens out the front. Only one way to find out.


Samples needed, please send to MrGman for testing.


----------



## frank13 (Jul 16, 2009)

zgundam said:


> damn it, just picked up the UltraFire WF-1300L just a couple of weeks back >.>
> 
> looks smaller and easier to hold... would you be able to post a indoor beam shot in a corridor against a wall? Just want to compare against my 1300L.. thanks



Yes,It's smaller and more handy. And the finish and machining is much better.But This one is around 800 lumen. i can assure you the UF-1300L which uses a U2 bulb is much brighter than RL-2008.UF-1300 is a real beast in brightness.


----------



## rizky_p (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like a nice light, i've been eye-ing for this light since the first time i see it on KD. Thanks for the review.


----------



## applevision (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for the beamshot comparos to the EagleTac M2 series! I really like the animated GIF technique because it eliminates monitor issues (i.e., brighter lower on the screen).

Though it is clearly a potent light, I think that the EagleTacs are outperforming it...

Sadly, this is the same case for my new Pilot Whale Osram light. I was very hopeful that it would be the NEXT LEVEL but I think that EagleTac has hit a home run.

I am secretly hoping Neo can pull out the Legion II standard edition so that we can have a SERIOUS shoot-out; all things point to that light being more powerful than the M2 series.

But for now, bang-for-buck, quality and, IMO, style, I think the M2s are the hand-cannons to beat!

I wrote up some more thoughts on this here: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236664

Thanks again!


----------



## applevision (Jul 17, 2009)

p.s.

I had to tell folks my new way of judging beamshots (yes I am ****oo):

I imagine a horde of zombies/warriors/ninjas (what have you) coming at me in the photo and think about which light I would want to have given the brightness and beam profile. 

It's great! It helps me parse out laser-like lights from pure flood and gives me a way to categorize them in my head.

For the above shots, I feel "safer" with the M2 series in both images, and "safest" of all with the M2X. You can see more, better and brighter with it and there are fewer dark shadows. Try it! We can call it the "Zombie Index" or something if we like it...

I'd give the M2X a 9/10 on the Zombie Index--outstanding light! (FWIW, I'd give my trusty Fenix LD01 AAA light a "best-in-class" 4/10 rating; the Fenix TK11 (Q5 model) is a sold 7/10 rating! Something that makes daylight would be the 10/10 rating and there is no doubt that this ranking has a glass ceiling but that it can be useful even in ridiculous situations as a comparative measure, even if there is not great inter-test reliability.)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 17, 2009)

Beamshot added for Ultrafire WF-1300L (7*SSC U2) and Wolf-Eyes Pilot Whale. Looks like it's the King of crowd ! I know its fit and finish is a stepdown from RL-2088 but man, its output is totally outrageous .


----------



## manapornchai (Jul 17, 2009)

:twothumbsIt's so cool.


----------



## applevision (Jul 18, 2009)

TAIGERSX said:


> Beamshot added for Ultrafire WF-1300L (7*SSC U2) and Wolf-Eyes Pilot Whale. Looks like it's the King of crowd ! I know its fit and finish is a stepdown from RL-2088 but man, its output is totally outrageous .



Wow, the WF-1300L is a SERIOUS light!

And here's a pic of the Zombie Index... hee hee!


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey AppleVision, I think my RL-2088 is slightly brighter than your Pilot Whale .


----------



## applevision (Jul 19, 2009)

I totally agree!

And with a better beam profile as well.

I'm a little sore about the Pilot Whale... It's a pricey light... oh well, hopefully the build quality will mean that it lasts a long time and is durable.


----------



## Litbobber (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice! Where can a guy get one of these?

Thanks


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 19, 2009)

In the comparison pictures, does the M2XC4 have the R2's or the Q3's?


----------



## jahxman (Jul 19, 2009)

Litbobber said:


> Very nice! Where can a guy get one of these?


 
Not sure where Taigersx got his, but I got mine from hkelvisfever. Came with a nylon holster and leather lanyard; I also ordered some 3000 mAh protected ultrafires and a wf-139 charger there.


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 19, 2009)

Painful Chafe said:


> In the comparison pictures, does the M2XC4 have the R2's or the Q3's?


R2's.


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 19, 2009)

Litbobber said:


> Very nice! Where can a guy get one of these?
> 
> Thanks


 
I got it from HKequipments.


----------



## Litbobber (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Taigersx and Jahxmam.


----------



## zgundam (Jul 19, 2009)

TAIGERSX said:


> Beamshot added for Ultrafire WF-1300L (7*SSC U2) and Wolf-Eyes Pilot Whale. Looks like it's the King of crowd ! I know its fit and finish is a stepdown from RL-2088 but man, its output is totally outrageous .



Sweet! Thx for the beam shot comparsions of the 1300L + Wolf Eyes... sorry to be off topic but, does anyone reckon the Pilot Whale looks like a copy of the 1300L (or vice versa)?


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 19, 2009)

zgundam said:


> sorry to be off topic but, does anyone reckon the Pilot Whale looks like a copy of the 1300L (or vice versa)?



No, I think they're completely different.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 19, 2009)

TAIGERSX said:


> R2's.



Interesting. They look very warm in comparison to the Ultrafire.


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jul 19, 2009)

Painful Chafe said:


> Interesting. They look very warm in comparison to the Ultrafire.


 
Indeed, that's the case as M2XC4 temperature is around 6000K while the Ultrafire temperature is around 8000K.


----------



## 1MillionCandlePOWER (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## max007007 (Sep 22, 2009)

to get wf-1300l or rl-2088?
both cost almost the same price.


----------



## romteb (Sep 22, 2009)

Too bad the reported quality of the wf-1300l is not so good, it has such a gorgeous smooth perfect beam and massive output .

See here too for another excellent beamshot comparison with these lights


----------



## marcelg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info about that flashlight, seems i gonna get one.

Good luck.


----------



## gsxer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone I have been looking at this light for awhile. Has there been any trouble reported with this light? Can you run it on high for like 30 minutes and not worry about the light burning out etc? Also where is a good place to buy one? This is going to be a Christmas present to myself with some help from Mom! I was going to get the new Olight K90 but It's not going to out till next year I think. Thanks Bill


----------



## applevision (Dec 1, 2009)

gsxer said:


> Hello everyone I have been looking at this light for awhile. Has there been any trouble reported with this light? Can you run it on high for like 30 minutes and not worry about the light burning out etc? Also where is a good place to buy one? This is going to be a Christmas present to myself with some help from Mom! I was going to get the new Olight K90 but It's not going to out till next year I think. Thanks Bill



Hey *gsxer*, this is a good light... but can I say that I think there are better purchases out there for you? I would not personally buy this light again, not for any faults, but just the overall price/performance calculation. I am in love with the EagleTac M2XC4 for my handheld cannon, and some new lights are just around the corner! At any rate, it's performed well though I have to confess, I have not used it much at all. Good luck and have fun shopping! :twothumbs


----------



## gsxer (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Applevision for the info! I have a Romisen RC-T5 now for my "cannon" and am looking for a light that is quite a bit brighter and it's going to take a heck of a light. I like to walk the trails in state parks at night and want to light up the trail really good!! The M2XC4 looks great I have been looking at that light also. I was going to get the new Olight K90 with the SST90 led.But It should have been out in September and we still don't have any hard facts yet. This light might be the brighest light we have seen so far not counting HID's. I am guessing 1800 to 2000 lumens with 1500+- OTF the thing runs on 6 18650s batteries. It's getting close to Christmas and I am going to pull the trigger on something! I still might get the Ultrafire I am looking for lots of lumens and kinda floody it doesn't have to be a thrower. I was also looking at the Microfire 24w and 35w HID but I got sticker shock we will see I have been know to do crazy things things this time of the year..


----------



## TheNamek (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Taigersx (or anyone else who happens to have both RL-2088 AND WF-1300L),

It's been a while since last activity on this thread but...

Does the tailcap switch of the RL-2088 fit and work on the WF-1300L? I have a WF-1300L and I absolutely hate the primitive twisty method - for me, it simply HAS to be switch! On more than one occassion, I've noticed in the morning that the light had switched itself ON(!) for who knows how long simply because I didn't unscrew the tailcap enough!

You can probably see where I'm going here - yes, I am mad enough to buy an RL-2088 just for the tail switch!! Unless anybody knows how to get individual spare parts...


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 3, 2010)

zgundam said:


> damn it, just picked up the UltraFire WF-1300L just a couple of weeks back >.>
> 
> looks smaller and easier to hold... would you be able to post a indoor beam shot in a corridor against a wall? Just want to compare against my 1300L.. thanks



On the beam shots I saw posted on this thread, I like the 1300L light better, cleaner and more shadow fill ? ..... I also saw a 1300L tested in a dome that put out over 1,500 lumens .... I really like the 1300L SSC7 nice light ! The RL-2088 looks nice too and I like the German technology in it .... If I had the cash I would own them both .:mecry:

Thanks for such a great post :twothumbs


----------



## TheNamek (Sep 3, 2010)

TheNamek said:


> Hi Taigersx (or anyone else who happens to have both RL-2088 AND WF-1300L),
> 
> It's been a while since last activity on this thread but...
> 
> ...



For the record, the tailswitch on the RL-2088 does fit and work on the WF-1300L but not vice versa. IMHO this makes the WF-1300L much easier to use.


----------

